# audi steering wheel on mk4 jetta



## joe2002 (Aug 13, 2014)

What generation audi a4 steering wheel will fit my 2002 jetta? Im a little confused since the audi and vw generations arent the same. Would i need one from a b5 or b6?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6040461-will-2001-audi-steering-wheel-fit-mk4-jetta-plug-and-play


----------

